

SproutCore 2.0 Beta 3 Released - wycats
http://blog.sproutcore.com/sproutcore-2-0-beta-3-released/

======
mberning
I really want to learn sprout core for my next personal project, but I think
I'll wait until development on 2.0 settles down and all the docs are updated.

~~~
swaits
I'm with you. I dug into it a bit yesterday. Ultimately I ended up slowly
backing away. I feel like there's some awesomeness in there, but I still don't
"get it".

~~~
ColinCampbell
We're definitely working on the documentation situation. We learned hard
lessons with the 1.x series, which remained undocumented for far too long. If
you want to send me an email and let me know what you thought was lacking in
the docs (can be as specific or general as you'd like), I'd really appreciate
it: colin at sproutcore dot com

~~~
equark
What's lacking for me is something that explains what currently is and is not
possible in the 2.0 branch. For instance, it's not immediately clear what's
going on with the UI components, datastores, and routing. Are these planned,
implemented, or never going to be ported from 1.6?

I'd also love better documentation on how to integrate 3rd party UI libraries
like Closure, YUI, Jquery UI.

------
philipthrasher
Really awesome reboot, guys... Keep it up. I'll let you know when I've got my
cool sproutcore app out in the wild.

------
equark
When will sproutcore ui be back on track?

